# 5 gallon and smaller betta homes :3



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Heyyy! Soooo you want to look or post photos of perfect- sized betta homes? Well this is the thread I just made for that. Right now, there might be anywhere from 1-200 pages on this thread. I have no idea when you are reading this, or how popular this thread will be. The point is, you can use this thread for ideas on 5 gallon and lower tanks. I have a 2.5 gallon, and my betta loves it. Anything on here from tanks, to bowls, to kritter keepers! Knock yourself out!! :tease::welldone:


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Heres mine!! ) Im gonna get the 5 gallon one from walmart though...


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

ah so you decided to get the 5 gallon one next? yay ! what are you going ot put in there? oh and i <3 the pineapple house :3


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Im defiantly going to keep the rocks and SpongeBob house )), Im not sure but Ik I have to put some plants in there )


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I want a Spongebob-themed tank so I can give a betta to my nephew.. where did you get that house? I'll be giving him a 10 gallon.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I want a ten gallon!! Lol And I got it from pet supplies plus for $9


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Does the pineapple house come with central air? Because I sure don't see a heater in that tank. 

Bettas are tropical fish that need heaters to be comfortable, healthy, and active. You should look into getting an adjustable heater like this one: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 when you can.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol haha Im gonna get one when I get my 5 gallon ) haha thats a good joke )


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

ppftt :3 sponge bob house *rolls eyes*


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Hater! Lol jk ) I just thought it was cute ) I just got a ten gallon )


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

And a new fish, Bleachie died today! ( R.I.P.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

aww


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Ikr!!:-----(


----------

